
Intel demos 7Gbps wireless docking - msh
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9231264/Intel_demos_7Gbps_wireless_docking
======
ChuckMcM
Probably won't make the front page which is too bad.

The nice thing about 60ghz is that its the resonant frequency of oxygen so
that limits propagation, the bad thing is that it doesn't limit it enough.

So if you're familiar with the 'bluetooth' problem you may be familar with
this. That is where you have different peripherals which cause a mating frenzy
when they get near other things, or cause problems. My favorite example is my
Apple bluetooth keyboard which I got for my iPad. If it gets bumped on, even
if my backpack where it resides in in a different room, I can't bring up a
keyboard on my iPad. Go to bluetooth, turn it off, but oops, that disables my
headset/speaker too, argh! Get the picture?

Wires provide a fabulously tangible authorization protocol, further they are
selective and disabling one doesn't disable them all. What is more, I don't
have wires that crawl into my space from 25' away and try to plug into my
machine. Bluetooth would have been a much nicer technology if some of these
critical interface issues were considered and addressed. WiGig has the same
problem.

~~~
msh
I dont doubt you, but how often does that happen? I have a a2dp headset, a
touchpad and a keyboard (all BT) and havn't experienced any issues.

~~~
ChuckMcM
So do you ever wish to use your a2dp headset with both your desktop and your
tablet and your phone? Took me forever to find one that could do two pairings,
have yet to find three.

I'd love a keyboard I could pair to all three as well, but don't know how that
would work either (maybe a selector for which device it should send to)

When I see this sort of thing I think "KVM switch without the switch" (monitor
connected to multiple machines, keyboard, mouse, and speakers similarly, if
only where I have a desktop and a place to put my laptop (2 machines) but that
isn't the use case these guys have in their head, its put your laptop down and
'dock' which is great for that case but I'd love them to put enough hooks in
that I can meet my perhaps unusual use case as well.

~~~
msh
My headset can do two devices at a time, but its a bother as only the first
device can do a2dp, the second is talking only. This would be survive able if
it didn't switch device if it lost connection to the first.

